# North Texas fall plantings?



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

I finally finished constructing and filling one small raised bed at our new house and would like to plant a few vegetables before winter sets in. Can you North Texas gardeners offer a few suggestions for fall planting?

This bed has mostly commercial top soil and compost, plus a small amount of sandy loam, native black gumbo, and a touch of both pine and hardwood mulch. I'll also be burying my non-meat kitchen scraps directly into the soil, since my composter can't handle the quantity when the weather gets cooler.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I am in ballinger tx and my green beans and radishes are doing well. If that helps


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

GaryS said:


> I finally finished constructing and filling one small raised bed at our new house and would like to plant a few vegetables before winter sets in. Can you North Texas gardeners offer a few suggestions for fall planting?
> 
> This bed has mostly commercial top soil and compost, plus a small amount of sandy loam, native black gumbo, and a touch of both pine and hardwood mulch. I'll also be burying my non-meat kitchen scraps directly into the soil, since my composter can't handle the quantity when the weather gets cooler.


You're not far from me so we can probably plant the same things, we still have grasshopper issues so I haven't planted anything yet, it would be eaten to the ground when it sprouted.

It mostly depends on what kinds of foods you want, lettuce and radishes would do good now but if you wanted something that would be a little more substantial you could go with beets, turnips, carrots, cabbage or spinach. If you wanted to grow herbs, dill and fennel would grow through the winter and flower in early spring

Onions and garlic should go in around the first of the year and potatoes around February. Cauliflower and broccoli can go in around the first of the year and should be done in time to replant the plot after its done.

If it's another mild winter quite a few different things can be planted in the fall and produce until spring.


----------

